# Music Notaion



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is a good review site to choose a software product for creating music notation and music scores.

http://music-notation-software-review.toptenreviews.com/

And here is a site for free music notation software.

http://www.forte-notation.eu/en/index.htm?gclid=CPHuwpLLuZ8CFaM45QodLhgb3A

Do any or have any of you used any of this software or a similar product and care to tell us about it?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I use Finale almost every day. Lots of the lesson material that I used to keep multiple copies of in file cabinets I now simply print off from my computer as I need it. It isn't perfect but it works great and is well worth the money.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> I use Finale almost every day. Lots of the lesson material that I used to keep multiple copies of in file cabinets I now simply print off from my computer as I need it. It isn't perfect but it works great and is well worth the money.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Mooh: I just downloaded a trial copy. I've also tried Forte Standard but Finale seems easier to use and I like the options better. Thanks very much, Flip.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

You're welcome Flip. I haven't tried the free version, just the $100+ one. There is another I haven't tried that's more expensive but I haven't felt the need. The auto tab feature is just so convenient for those who require tab.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

